# What is the best Bible to take personal notes in?



## tellville (Jul 2, 2008)

What do you guys think is the best Bible to take personal notes in?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 2, 2008)

tellville said:


> What do you guys think is the best Bible to take personal notes in?



Your own. Doing so in others' Bibles probably isn't terribly thoughtful of you.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think is the best Bible to take personal notes in?
> ...



Yeah, it really ticks off people.


----------



## Herald (Jul 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think is the best Bible to take personal notes in?
> ...



_Ba-da-bump!_


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 2, 2008)

Poor Brother Mark. He thought he was getting three helpful responses from three solid brothers in Christ. Some help you guys are, fooling around like that.

P.S. I really wouldn't recommend taking CT notes in a dispensationalist's Bible. That really ticks them off.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 2, 2008)

tellville said:


> What do you guys think is the best Bible to take personal notes in?



I haven't ever done it (although I probably should) but my pastor in college used a wide margin Bible (I don't remember the translation...probably KJV). Wide margin bibles come in binders too. One can add their own pages of notes.

Have I redeemed myself?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 2, 2008)

Seriously - I do think as Ivan noted that wide margin bibles are your best bet - those can be found in just about any translation.

Another option - and I very much like the idea, and think it's the very best imaginable solution (though I've not yet tried it) is to build your own Jonathan Edwards-style "Blank Bible" that Tony Reinke promotes on his blog, the Shepherd's Scrapbook.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Another option - and I very much like the idea, and think it's the very best imaginable solution (though I've not yet tried it) is to build your own Jonathan Edwards-style "Blank Bible" that Tony Reinke promotes on his blog, the Shepherd's Scrapbook.



I like it, but that's very labor intensive. I'd go with a wide margin in a loose leaf notebook, buy some very nice filler paper.

And I might just do that.


----------



## etexas (Jul 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think is the best Bible to take personal notes in?
> ...


 Good one! Really, In my humble opinion the best are the newer Cambridge Bibles coming out now VERY BIG margins!


----------



## bookslover (Jul 3, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Your own. Doing so in others' Bibles probably isn't terribly thoughtful of you.



Sounds like something I would have said. Another successful graduate of the Bookslover School of Humor...


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 3, 2008)

Judging my some of the posts on the PB, some of our more active fellows probably write in Bibles in order to autograph them.

Reminds of the story about Bill Moyers and Pesident Johnson. One time in the Johnson years, LBJ called on Moyers to say the blessing at a dinner. “Speak up, Bill,” Lyndon roared. “I can’t hear you.” Moyers replied, “I wasn’t speaking to you, sir.”

For one of the best lists of wide margin Bibles available (not necessarily the best prices), cf. http://www.allbibles.com/itemslist.asp?Cc=BIBWM&CN=Wide-Margin Bibles


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 11, 2008)

You could also try Crossway's Journaling bible. I am not a big fan, but some of my friends are. It has lines for you to write on in the columns. Wide margins are my cup of tea (though I wish I could find that in the ESV)


----------



## Grymir (Jul 11, 2008)

I come from another prospective. I don't write in my bibles. I write all my notes in a wire bound notebook. That way when I get a new Bible, or feel like using a different one, I don't have to transfer my notes. I have a collection of notebooks that I can read through and trace my developing thoughts, and see where I've been. I can relate when Paul tells Timothy to bring the scrolls!


----------



## caddy (Jul 11, 2008)

Robbie Schmidtberger said:


> You could also try Crossway's Journaling bible. I am not a big fan, but some of my friends are. It has lines for you to write on in the columns. Wide margins are my cup of tea (though I wish I could find that in the ESV)


 
Journaling Bible is good, but the Font is terribly small. I have Cambridge Wide Margin. I like it, but the font on that is small too. Consider single column Bibles. The Font is generally larger and there is adequate space to note in those--like the ESV Single Column Bible.

What I would like to see is a Larger version of the Journaling Bible with Larger Fonts.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 11, 2008)

Single column are beauties. My claymore of choice is the esv - pocket size reference bible, but not enough room to write in. I am not sure about others though. (The pages are thin and delicate, but as always go get pens with archival ink.)


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2008)

Robbie Schmidtberger said:


> You could also try Crossway's Journaling bible. I am not a big fan, but some of my friends are. It has lines for you to write on in the columns. Wide margins are my cup of tea (though I wish I could find that in the ESV)


Robbie, you will get your wish within a few Months, Cabridge will first market a Pitt Minion ESV, my understanding is that very close on the heels of that release, Cambridge will have a Wide-Margin Edition in the ESV, I have a CUP edition of the NKJV and assuming they format in a similiar way these are WIDE margins indeed! Pax.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 11, 2008)

etexas said:


> Robbie Schmidtberger said:
> 
> 
> > You could also try Crossway's Journaling bible. I am not a big fan, but some of my friends are. It has lines for you to write on in the columns. Wide margins are my cup of tea (though I wish I could find that in the ESV)
> ...



thank you for the FYI - that is great news. Cambridge has great binding too


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 28, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Seriously - I do think as Ivan noted that wide margin bibles are your best bet - those can be found in just about any translation.
> 
> Another option - and I very much like the idea, and think it's the very best imaginable solution (though I've not yet tried it) is to build your own Jonathan Edwards-style "Blank Bible" that Tony Reinke promotes on his blog, the Shepherd's Scrapbook.



I was going to make a thread for this because I wasn't sure if other people knew about this. I'm going to do one soon. I love the idea, and it meets my exact need for a Bible that can be both a clean text and the centerpiece of my study to keep track of notes and things on the text. Anybody else going to do one? Or has anybody else done one? I was also thinking of doing some for my pastors at some point...


----------

